# more stars and roses



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

This is Delaware










and Washington











And three more roses - these are fun! The roses won't be used with the stars, I just like doing them together since they are both paper pieced.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

The stars are really great BUT I LOVE those roses...a whole quilt of roses???


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I love Washington! Great colors


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

I love the Washington one but they are all very nice..


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Another vote for washington.  Great work!


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Love Washington, and the roses best. thank you


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

They are all beautiful!


----------



## CuriousWanderer (Feb 23, 2014)

I really do love those roses! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

You do such beautiful work!


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

You've sure been busy!


----------

